# What true(separated) dual boa systems are there?



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Thirtytwo focus boa.
Dual boa and good for a wide foot.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

flow talon/hylite focus both dual boa and wide, super comfy


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If the hotspot is at all on the top of your foot, you just can't ride BOA. Tridents are stiffer than the Insano by the way.

Go try on the DC Judge, Burton Concord, and Flow Helios Double if you just HAVE to have BOA.

Also try on Salomon Synapse Wide, Burton Fiend, K2 T1, Ride Fusion, and DC Kush. BOA hot spots might never go away and in that case, laces (or Salomon Power Lock). Tried and true custom tightness and fit.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Why don't you consider laces?


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

Cause I aint got time for damn laces! Seriously though, I had similar foot issues with laces as well and loved how easy it is to retighten boas. Plus I have always had to relieve pressure and loosen up after a few runs, which only takes a few seconds with boas. 

Checking out the 32 focus and DC judge. Unfortunately the trident is just too stiff, I'm looking for something like a 5-8 level. 
Hopefully I can find a 2013/14 model for some of these. 
Sort of let down by the quality of most ride boots, super comfy, just poorly made. 
Not really familiar with Flow, I'll have to check out their company. 
I mean I realize I can tighten up laces differently, but that's why I'm looking for a separated boa system, that allows me to do the same. 

As for salomons power lock, I've heard nothing but bad things about it. Including it coming loose, or just snapping. This is from long time salomon fans too. I've been with people when they snapped on the hill and seen people snap em in the store too from wrenching down too hard.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

Nivek said:


> If the hotspot is at all on the top of your foot, you just can't ride BOA. Tridents are stiffer than the Insano by the way.
> 
> Go try on the DC Judge, Burton Concord, and Flow Helios Double if you just HAVE to have BOA.
> 
> Also try on Salomon Synapse Wide, Burton Fiend, K2 T1, Ride Fusion, and DC Kush. BOA hot spots might never go away and in that case, laces (or Salomon Power Lock). Tried and true custom tightness and fit.


The hotspot isn't across the top of the foot. It's like some horrible painful line that shoots across my foot between the widest point. Like put my foot in a vise and started tightening it. ...maybe that makes sense? sometimes I can ride half a day before relieving the pressure, sometimes one run.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

thats true, laces are hard for lots of people, you are in good company

I know BA swears he can't make laces fit his clubfeet and requires boa.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Scatterbrain said:


> I'm looking for a true dual boa coiler system. I thought I was set on a pair of maysis until I found out that it still just uses one boa system to tighten the entire outside of the boot. Talk about a useless gimmick to sell "dual" boas. While they're great for heel lock, I still get the same hotspots and blown out areas along the widest parts of my foot. Don't really even have that wide of feet, but they're definitely not narrow.


Trying to understand this. It has a Boa to tighten the outside and a seperate Boa for the liner. Many of the below listed boots do exactly the same thing...

Plus have you tried other lacing techniques to relieve these hot spots ? There are so many lacing techniques out there for this. I use a standard "hiking technique" for my winter work boots.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> Trying to understand this. It has a Boa to tighten the outside and a seperate Boa for the liner. Many of the below listed boots do exactly the same thing...
> 
> Plus have you tried other lacing techniques to relieve these hot spots ? There are so many lacing techniques out there for this. I use a standard "hiking technique" for my winter work boots.


Well that's exactly how the maysis work at least. I'm looking for a boa that can tighten the top and bottom of the boot separately.
I was under the assumption that the 32 focus and the judge work this way, at least that's how I understood the wording for them. 
I DO KNOW that the insano uses this kind of system, just not too sure about what else.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Scatterbrain said:


> Well that's exactly how the maysis work at least. I'm looking for a boa that can tighten the top and bottom of the boot separately.
> I was under the assumption that the 32 focus and the judge work this way, at least that's how I understood the wording for them.
> I DO KNOW that the insano uses this kind of system, just not too sure about what else.


most dual boa do top and bottom of boot. i think 32 came out with a tri boa that does liner as well


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> most dual boa do top and bottom of boot. i think 32 came out with a tri boa that does liner as well


I was under the same impression however, the more I search around the more I find that all these "dual systems" just have one for liner and one for entire boot. So now.....I'm here. Trying to separate the two systems.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

look for key word focus,
this is a boa name, and it is used by flow, 32 and a few others
this is top and bottom of boot, not liner


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Scatterbrain said:


> I was under the same impression however, the more I search around the more I find that all these "dual systems" just have one for liner and one for entire boot. So now.....I'm here. Trying to separate the two systems.


Easy answer, K2 double boa has one in, one out. Everyone else has dual boa that are both outside. K2 has a patent on the inner boa, so almost no one else has them, and they use it on all of their dual boas.

So just look for non-K2 dual boa.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Burton concord, as mentioned before. Tried one on this weekend. Similar to an imperial with three differences.
1) more snug fit, I wouldn't say narrow fit, but the toe box was smaller.
2) no vibram sole
3) the boa was nice and gave a more locked in feel, not quiet as giving compared to regular laces, but that's probably a general statement.

I am seriously considering the Concords, but that's cause the fit for my feet, I could care les about the lacing system.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> If the hotspot is at all on the top of your foot, you just can't ride BOA.


What do you base this on?

Every boot I try on is giving me problems there, laces or BOA. I prefer BOA because I can pop it and back pressure off when I need to, but I'd take a lace boot that made the problem go away for good.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I got it down to three after checking out some reviews and vids. 

1. DC Judge - stiff
2. 32 Focus - stiffest
3. Flow Helios - Mid flex

I decided against anything burton, as I actually need a wide toe box and honestly, I just hate supporting that company. 

From what I've recently read....The judge has a thinner profile than the 32 focus, but the 32s are actually lighter? Apparently the helios is incredibly light as well though. Seems like the helios may be more of a park boot than the others, but it's not a softy. Awesome that the judges come with remind insoles....but what do I do with the reminds I all ready have?:laughat:
Footsize is right at a 26.5. Though all my shoes are anywhere from 8.5 to 10

One thing I wondering about the how DC fits to other companies like K2 or ride, as well as how much they're known for packing out. I guess the same goes for the focus, but judges are my top pick right now. Plus I found last years model for like $200. Still searching for 32s


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> look for key word focus,
> this is a boa name, and it is used by flow, 32 and a few others
> this is top and bottom of boot, not liner


Was wondering what the focus was all about. Thanks for the insight...If there was an option to delete this thread I would, mostly cause now I have other questions after you fine people have helped me solve the first problem.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Scatterbrain, silly questions. Do you have real high arches? and do you experience this type of pain in your regualar shoes, gym shoes, hiking, work boots you get what I'm asking....


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a pair of almost new 32 Focus Boa's for sale in an 8.5 if you're interested:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu.../137418-fs-thirtytwo-focus-boa-2012-13-a.html

I wear a 9.5 athletic shoe (Nike, Adidas, Asics) and 9.5 in snowboard boots (Burton, Flow) but had to size down to the 8.5's on the 32's.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> Scatterbrain, silly questions. Do you have real high arches? and do you experience this type of pain in your regualar shoes, gym shoes, hiking, work boots you get what I'm asking....


No arches, really flat feet. Bought some remind soles to remedy to problem. Only get the pain in snowboard boots. However I often blow out normal shoes along the stitching, in the same place I get the pain in my boots. This is for both laces and boas


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

PalmerFreak said:


> I have a pair of almost new 32 Focus Boa's for sale in an 8.5 if you're interested:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu.../137418-fs-thirtytwo-focus-boa-2012-13-a.html
> 
> I wear a 9.5 athletic shoe (Nike, Adidas, Asics) and 9.5 in snowboard boots (Burton, Flow) but had to size down to the 8.5's on the 32's.


I'll definitely consider this, just worried they might actually be too big if you had to go down a size. I'll look into seeing how they fit and get back to you though. Incredibly hesitant to buy used shoes, even if for only a few days. That's still some time for them to form to your feet and my first major mistake ever was wearing used boots.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Are the 32 Focus different from the 32 Binary Boa? The Binary Boa are more of a mid-stiff flex (depending on how much you tighten the top part). I just bought a pair of these and they are ace. I've always had great luck with 32 boots. Fit me well, warm, last a few seasons. Not sure what flex you're looking for though (if I missed it in the original post, my apologies.)


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm not really sure as I haven't looked at the binaries. Somewhere in the med-stiff range is what I'm looking for though. Again just trying to figure out how they fit compared to other companies cause as I mentioned earlier, I've only ever ridden k2 and ride


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I thought the 32 focus boa shared at the ankle, meaning they are not completely independent. 

I had both the 32 focus and the DC judge and prefer the DC judge for comfort. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

there is also k2 contours...the inner lacing is a boa

on 32 focus boa got to cinch down the inner lacing...then the cuff you can snug down and leave the foot looser


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Why aren't speed laces part of this discussion? They are almost as fast as BOAs and isolate the lower and upper parts.



Scatterbrain said:


> 1. DC Judge - stiff
> 2. 32 Focus - stiffest
> 3. Flow Helios - Mid flex
> 
> I decided against anything burton, as I actually need a wide toe box and honestly, I just hate supporting that company.


Yeah, why support a pure snowboarding company when you can support a ski company? 

Seriously, just get yourself the boot with a good build quality that fits your feet the best. It's not like some of the companies are wildly (more) unethical than the others...


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

Anticrobotic said:


> Why aren't speed laces part of this discussion? They are almost as fast as BOAs and isolate the lower and upper parts.
> 
> 
> Yeah, why support a pure snowboarding company when you can support a ski company?
> ...


Yea cause burton definitely doesn't charge more for the exact same products as other companies....oh wait.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Scatterbrain said:


> Yea cause burton definitely doesn't charge more for the exact same products as other companies....oh wait.


I don't know about that. It really depends on who you're comparing to. Compared to Nitro or Rossi? Yes. Compared to LibTech, Arbor or Jones? Hell noes. I'd agree that Burton's softgoods are overpriced with regards to quality, but I wouldn't say the same about their hardgoods. In comparison with other companies.

Anyway, back to my first question shall we: Why aren't speed laces part of this discussion?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Scatterbrain said:


> Yea cause burton definitely doesn't charge more for the exact same products as other companies....oh wait.


I demand proof.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Nov 12, 2010)

Anticrobotic said:


> I don't know about that. It really depends on who you're comparing to. Compared to Nitro or Rossi? Yes. Compared to LibTech, Arbor or Jones? Hell noes. I'd agree that Burton's softgoods are overpriced with regards to quality, but I wouldn't say the same about their hardgoods. In comparison with other companies.
> 
> Anyway, back to my first question shall we: Why aren't speed laces part of this discussion?


I've been TOLD that they come lose easily, but more importantly I've seen the strings snap on the hill AND in store on a brand new pair. Never heard anything positive.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Why aren't speed laces part of this discussion? They are almost as fast as BOAs and isolate the lower and upper parts.


BOA is just very handy to do very accurate mini adjustments on the fly. I even adjust tightness _while_ hiking, within steps, no need to stop paces to get the boot bit wider or tighter. 
I don’t have a "works for all day tightness spot" with boots, I need to adjust them countless times a day to fulfill my urge to have them very tight for certain runs opposed to having cold feet due to lack of blood flow due to this tightness (jaja, get a stiffer boot... if there _would_ be, I'd have 'em )
In resort, BOA allows to get the boot as tight as possible for a run (tightening them one handed on the last meters on the T-bar) and immediately open them wide at the end of the run with one movement, not fiddling with laces.
Had speed laced boots before... they didn’t give the same on the fly within seconds open-close-open-close opportunity. Cold feet were always a problem with laces, way less with BOA.


----------

